# Christmas Wish Catchbox



## Tim Leaman (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a few days left until Christmas. Thought it would be nice until then if those who cared to would shoot a Christmas wish into this virtual Christmas Wish Catchbox. Doesn't have to be original. Just one that shares your sentiment is good. Share it here! I'll go first since this is my idea. I even have a couple to start with...

*May you have the spirit of Christmas which is Peace, the gladness of Christmas which is Hope, and the heart of Christmas which is Love. *

-Ada V. Hendricks

*A Christmas Reminder: Don't try to borrow any money from elves - They're always a little short!*

Okay? Traditional or humorous, they're all good. Happy Christmas and Merry New Year!!!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

As a Witch my Yuletide wish would be for people to find the truth that can only be discovered within themselves


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

And that truth is God


----------



## Tim Leaman (Nov 25, 2012)

* [font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Christmas is not a time nor a season, but a state of mind. To cherish peace and goodwill, to be plenteous in mercy, is to have the real spirit of Christmas.[/font]*





*  It's a much different world than when I was a kid. It moves much faster now. It seems crammed with so much more to do and much less time to do it. It wears on the patience, energy and health of us all. But beneath what seems to be the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth about this thing we call reality, there is yet a very simple truth that is always there for us to remember, and take solice in, when life seems to have our heads and hearts swimming in all different directions at once. That truth is, as it always has been, love is still the answer and the healer for all of humanity. This, more than anything else, is where my heart is this Christmas season. *


----------

